# I am here to get a key to my new apartment



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I am moving to this new apartment, as a guest who pays bill monthly. (by the way, are they called vuokraaja or vuokralainen?)

What is the first thing I should say to the person at a real estate service?

"Hei, tulin tänne noutamaan avaimen minun uudelle vuokra-asunnolle." (?)

How can I say to ask them that I would like a contract in other language than Finnish? If I want specifically an English one?

"Haluaisin vuokrasopimus muilta kieltä suomeksi." (?)

"Haluaisin vuokrasopimus englanniksi." (?)


----------



## kirahvi

_Tulin noutamaan avaimen uuteen (vuokra-)asuntooni._

_Haluaisin vuokrasopimuksen muulla kielellä kuin suomeksi._ But I think it'd just be simpler to say straight away that you want the contract in English, Swedish, or whichever language you prefer.

_Haluaisin vuokrasopimuksen englanniksi._

And you, as the person who moves in and pays the rent are _vuokralainen_. _Vuokraaja_ can, in my opinion, be used only if you rent a car or a bike or something like that, but not a house or an apartment.


----------



## hullu_saksalainen

Would it be more polite, if I would say: "Voisinko saada sopimuksen englanniksi?"
or would it sound too unsure?

I thougth in my student flat contract was written "vuokraaja", but maybe because it was only for some month?


----------



## sakvaka

hullu_saksalainen said:


> Would it be more polite, if I would say: "Voisinko saada sopimuksen englanniksi?"



It sounds perfect. In fact, that's how I would say it.

I'd avoid _vuokraaja_, though, and speak about _vuokralainen_ (the person who rents an apartment to him/herself) and _vuokranantaja_ (the person who rents out an apartment).


----------



## sakvaka

Besides, I'd use _hakea_ instead of _noutaa_. They both sound good, though.


----------

